# Air conditioning repair man



## Cosmas1

Hello Greek Forum friends,

Wondering how one would refer to an air conditioning repair man? -- colloquially. If you call an air conditioning repair service, that would be a "συνεργιο" right?  And the person coming over to actually work in your apartment would be a "τεχνικος " or a "τεχνιτης "? Or would you use the word "παιδι" as in  "στειλτε που ενα παιδι σας παρακαλω". I know "παιδι " means child, but isn't also used for "guy"?

Thank you.


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi Cosmas1!*

It looks as if *τεχνικός (εγκαταστάσεων) κλιματισμού * will do the job:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz=...urceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=τεχνικος+κλιματισμου

Yes, *παιδί* also means _guy_.

Looking forward to reading the *experts'* views!


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you Eltheza.  You are always very helpful.  I am going to start a new thread for the words for air conditioner.


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

Just to add to this, παιδί means guy/boy, but it usually refers to an apprentice at the shop, or a younger associate who gets sent around for repair jobs. Unless you know the shop and the repairmen, it might not be the correct term. If a 58-year-old weathered electrician comes over, you can't call him "παιδί"...


----------



## apmoy70

...you can call him «μάστορα» though. Colloquially you could ask for the «μάστορα» (calque of the Latin magister, that became μαΐστωρ in Byzantine Greek and now μάστορας). Μάστορας is every craftsman, from the repair man who will fix your car's leaking radiator to the technician who will repair your air condition


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you, all. I really appreciate the clarification.  I had heard the term "μαστορα" but have never used it myself. I will now.

Thank you, again.


----------



## winegrower

"Συντηρητής" is also, I believe, a good term for your case.


----------



## cowan

There are some types of air conditioning repairs that can be made by a homeowner. However, home air conditioners are complex, expensive appliances that homeowners cannot always fix themselves. When this situation occurs, an air conditioning repair person in needed. Before you can have this job, you will need to get a license.


----------



## ireney

Though all the above are quite accurate, I have to say that, personally, I chicken out and just ask if they can send "κάποιον" to fix the whatever. 
Μπορείτε να στείλετε κάποιον να το φτιάξει/δει;
Note that, for anything technical (air condition, electronics) you can also use "τεχνικός".


----------



## sotos

Ψυκτικός is the word.


----------

